# how to move to flower stage outdoor



## Peha (Jun 2, 2009)

indoor growers needs 12/12 cycle
what about outdoor?


----------



## LassChance (Jun 2, 2009)

June 21 is the Summer Solstice, the last day of longest sun light. Every day after that, the day gets a little shorter.  All plants sense the shortening of light and begin to "set seed". In other words, outdoor MJ will know when to go into flower. You dont have to do anything.

Lass


----------



## Hick (Jun 2, 2009)

outdoor has very litle to do with 12/12, unless you are near the equator.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8937


----------



## wooooop (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm interested in this as well. I've got an outdoor plant, and I'd like to move it into its flowering stage already. If I keep it outside for 12 hours, then move it into darkness for 12 hours, will that make it go into flowering?
How long does the flowering stage normally last?


----------



## mountain man (Jun 2, 2009)

Same kinda question here. I have a couple in plants in big pots a like to play with regularly. In one week, i want to give it a 12/12 cycle inside under the lights. (it has been augmented regularly with natural sunshing for weeks.) So, then after 2 weeks of 12/12 light cycle, i want to move them outside fully. But we are talking 16 hours of light now. Will that prompt the plant to want to go back to Veg, even tho the days are truely getting shorter? Or, do i make it 3 weeks of 12/12 before moving them out? I want them to start the flowers NOW ! Not in late august, then push my cold climate finishing. Last years guerrila grow stalled with cold, cold rains and frosts. Actualy rinsed the trichomes from the plants!


----------



## mountain man (Jun 4, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if the plants will want to reveg or keep in the flower stage despite the long hours?


----------



## Hick (Jun 4, 2009)

MM... _"somewhat"_ strain dependent IME/O... but w/ only 3 weeks left untill daylight hours begin receding, "I" believe most often, they will continue to flower.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 4, 2009)

Very dependent on strain in my experience. They will probably stop flowering and then two weeks or so later, begin reveg. And then later on when the days get short enough to suit whatever strain you have, they will go into flower again. Messy. I am having the opposite problem right now. My indicas are inside under 16/8 because they cannot be outside without flowering (max day length here is 13.5 and right now it's 13 only.)


----------



## Hick (Jun 4, 2009)

> Very dependent on strain in my experience. They will probably stop flowering and then two weeks or so later, begin reveg. And then later on when the days get short enough to suit whatever strain you have, they will go into flower again. Messy. I am having the opposite problem right now. My indicas are inside under 16/8 because they cannot be outside without flowering* (max day length here is 13.5 and right now it's 13 only.)*



...location dependent..

for a "few" years now, I have been putting clones of various strains, out on June 1, from a sttraight 24/0 light into natural OD light hours(approx. 15 hours) .."I" have yet to have one flower the reveg'....


----------



## mountain man (Jun 4, 2009)

MM... _"somewhat"_ strain dependent IME/O... but w/ only 3 weeks left untill daylight hours begin receding, "I" believe most often, they will continue to flower.

  No, by the end of the 12/12 period inside (2 weeks) it will be June 21st (the days will get shorter)  But we still have 16 hours and 45 minutes of daylight! So the plant will be thinking its time to bud by the 12/12. But when i dish them out on the 21st, i am still thinking thats too much light, even tho the days will be shortening.
 Savy ??


----------



## 420benny (Jun 4, 2009)

I think you are asking too much of your plants to continue with full flowering mode when you put them out. If they reveg, then flower, they may be confused and God forbid, go Hermie on you. Good luck


----------



## Hick (Jun 5, 2009)

mountain man said:
			
		

> MM... _"somewhat"_ strain dependent IME/O... but w/ only 3 weeks left untill daylight hours begin receding, "I" believe most often, they will continue to flower.
> 
> No, by the end of the 12/12 period inside (2 weeks) it will be June 21st (the days will get shorter)  But we still have 16 hours and 45 minutes of daylight! So the plant will be thinking its time to bud by the 12/12. But when i dish them out on the 21st, i am still thinking thats too much light, even tho the days will be shortening.
> Savy ??


...I certainly do "savvy"...  and there would certainly be some stress involved. AND I believe that there could be mixed results or reactions. Possibly putting them out in a location where they will not recieve the direct light for the entire 17 hours would help.
  On the east side of a structure or hill, where the sun would seem to go down 'earlier', IME, has "seemed" to trigger flowering a bit earlier in some cases.
 Sorry I can't give you a more definative answer..


----------



## superballs (Jun 9, 2009)

My girl is already 4 and a half feet tall grown outside, I was gonna start a post about this until I found this thread. So sometime soon after June 21st here in Texas my girl will start flowering is what I gather? I thought being this tall already, it would just start flowering at some point. I never cropped her and she has soooooo many other branches that are anywhere from 9 inches to 3 and a half feet...good genes I guess. But I thought she would be flowering by now. I have a feeling this girl is gonna be a monster of a friggin plant.


----------



## Happy Hooker (Jun 9, 2009)

I hope you guys realise the daylight only changes a minute or so a day in June and July .


----------



## LassChance (Jun 9, 2009)

wooooop said:
			
		

> I'm interested in this as well. I've got an outdoor plant, and I'd like to move it into its flowering stage already. If I keep it outside for 12 hours, then move it into darkness for 12 hours, will that make it go into flowering?
> How long does the flowering stage normally last?


Yes, that will work.  If the plant gets 12 hours of darkness, it will flower.  How long depends on your strain. Some as short as 7 weeks, some as long as 13 weeks.  Whatcha got?

Im in a similar sitch...I have four White Widows under my light, but the biggest one wont fit...so I run her in and out, 7 in the morning and 7 at night, LOL.

Lass
Lass



			
				mountain man said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me if the plants will want to reveg or keep in the flower stage despite the long hours?


YES it will re-veg.  IF you start the 12/12 cycle, keep it up, even if you take the plant outside--bring it back IN after 12 hours and give it total darkness or you betcha it will re-veg.

Plants know it's time to "set seed" when the days start getting shorter. Once that happens, they never start getting longer again. Dont confuse the poor baby!

Lass



			
				Hick said:
			
		

> ...location dependent..
> 
> for a "few" years now, I have been putting clones of various strains, out on June 1, from a sttraight 24/0 light into natural OD light hours(approx. 15 hours) .."I" have yet to have one flower the reveg'....


Well..if they "think" summer means 24 hours of light and then go to 15, that feels like Fall--time to flower and set seed. Less light leads to flowering.  More hours of light leads to vegging.  

Lass


----------



## Hick (Jun 9, 2009)

flowering outdoors does not require 12 hours of darkness. 12 hours of darkness isn't achieved in the northern hemisphere untill "late" september.  Initiation of flowering outdoors is a much slower process than indoors. But occurs under more hours of light.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8937 <-- explains the hormonal changes effecting flowering


----------



## leafminer (Jun 9, 2009)

superballs, you're not that far from me. If that is a pure sativa or close to it, you can expect the crop in late September to early October. That's what's normal for my outdoor pure sativas. Probably go to 10ft - 12 ft if you don't top.


----------



## mountain man (Jun 9, 2009)

Hick, those answers are  kinda right along the lines methinks as well. Its kinda a push to try to keep a induced flower going at real long hours of daylight even tho they are getting shorter.
  I have done that for years too, running them in and out everyday. I don't think its much of a pain, but would like to try a few things. Maybe after a longer 12/12 period when they are deeper into flower mode? I will kick them out and let those cool mountain nights and shortening days (but still loooong days) work their stuff.


----------



## RCCIZMe (Jun 10, 2009)

best of luck , and Mountainman, do you have a sister?


----------



## zipflip (Jun 10, 2009)

mine outside last year started right at the beginning of september so then if 12/12 outdoors isnt til later sept then i'd have ta say true true.. and just checked hicks right 12/12 up round here aint til 9-25  
  i neer gave it any thoguht before. lol
 HICK<< wat strains in particular do you have the best rate as far as finishin up in time where ya at outdoors. i ask cuz im assuming we close in region anyway/climate... mine last year were all mostly sativa shwag seeds lol. so alot never finished even close.


----------



## Hick (Jun 10, 2009)

I start worrying about frost by early-mid October. I'd say 80% of hybrids will finish by then. But I have had sat' dominate phenos go 'well' into late October. Those I usually rig a makeshift tent/cover for protection from overnite frosts.(when an option) 
  Weather phenom's like an early snowstorm or cold front can wreak havoc though. It's "farming" .. :confused2: 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/7608/ppuser/137
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/7609/ppuser/137


----------



## zipflip (Jun 10, 2009)

thats some crazy pix hey. 
  my shwag seed plants i left out last year when i though thy'd all die if i left em. so i chopped the ones with decent buddage on em. and said hell wit it an left the shwags. i come back end october beginnin november i think and they were still full plants and had sumwat buds on em but were frozen stiff liek pointy mj popcicles. 
  they obviously toughed thru the cold spell i thought was the end of season pror but like the weather always does up here. it get weird an it warmed back up couple weeks  after i choped the others.  lol. if only i'd hVE  left the others that long as well......


----------

